# One of the many reasons I prefer to just ride alone.



## MTBNate1 (Mar 23, 2014)

So I get a group text last night about 8pm from a guy who I've done group rides with before. He had extended an invitation for a group ride at one of our local spots. I quickly confirmed, because the weather has finally broke and I'm ready to hit the trails. No one else confirmed, so I made sure we were good just the two of us riders. He confirms and says I will see you at 8 am at the trail head. So I'm up at 630 to be ready to go and wouldn't you know I have a text from the guy who coordinated backing out for the most lame reason. Pissed me off enough to post this. 

When end I ride I just want to ride get out there and go. To many people I ride with always have excuses not to ride or to cut a ride short.......and this is just one of the many reasons why riding alone is better.


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

People tend to flake on me more often than not as well. One of the great things about riding is, you don't have to depend on others. If they show, great. If not, I ride anyways. I don't let it bother me anymore.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Meh. That's not that bad. At least it's enough notice that you can make other plans. I've had guys text me ten minutes after we were supposed to meet. To add insult, they were coming from half an hour away, so they knew at least forty earlier and could have saved me twenty minutes of hanging around the trail head since I always show up ten minutes early. Oh, then there's the time I took a day off work just to meet up with someone. They show up late saying their bike has been broken for a week and don't know if they can ride. Thanks!!!

Needless to say, I now ride solo almost exclusively. If someone asks to ride together, I tell them I'm leaving my car at exactly this time. If you show up late, text me and I'll tell you where I am on the trails.


----------



## MTBNate1 (Mar 23, 2014)

That sucks. I guess my point is that your either a rider or not. Stupid excuses to not ride drive me nuts. I suppose what really pissed me off was I got up early on a Sunday to accommodate his meet up time. Then he bails. I'm honestly to the point where I just have more fun riding alone. You cut out all the BS.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Everybody has their priorities in life. It sucks getting up early and having them bail, but shut off the computer and go hit the trails! It is refreshing riding solo. Go hit the trails you want, at the pace you want and don't stop until you're completely exhausted. Get moving!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm fortunate that I have a riding partner (my husband) who never bails on me.
I think it's only happened once when the person calling a ride didn't show up. It's bad manners yes, but we did our own ride and it was glorious.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Unless it is the local clubs monthly group ride I am riding either by myself or with my daughters and wife. I do know many local riders and if i see them at the trail head I may tag their wheel.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a pack of friends who ride every Sunday. Sometimes everyone shows, sometimes its just me. The ride happens either way, having people bail out is hardly gona sour me from group rides. Im honestly a bit surprised to hear that people flaking is enough to drive people to stop trying to ride with others. 

Worse (as mentioned already) is the guy who shows up unprepared and unready. Our Sunday ride is an advanced group that rides at a good clip, im always amazed when someone decides to bring a friend who just got a bike or some friend of theirs from work who "rides". I would feel bad doing that to someone, i will ride one on one with someone new and wont bring them along on a Sunday unless they show me they have the legs to not hold that group back.

Even when someone brings a noobie on Sunday, its not gona sour me... i just feel bad for that poor rider. I ride because i like to ride. I like when my friends are there to share the experience with me, but ultimately a ride is a ride either way.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Flaking isn't a big deal most of the time, if we're setting up a shuttle and it changes plans than I can see an issue, but other than that I don't care that much, I will ride alone if others bail.

What annoys me and stops me from riding with other people sometimes is their inability to stop worrying about **** and enjoy the ride. I'm getting older and friends have wives and kids, sometimes they are on a very short leash and they try to get home asap to avoid trouble with the SO. One guy in particular always says he can be out until 7pm when we go ride DH, then during the day mentions how much better it would be if he were home by 5 and if we could be rolling by 3:30 at the latest that would be great. Yeah, awesome.... I won't ride with him anymore.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

One of the guys that I have ridden with on a regular basis (in the past) had a record of saying yes he would ride 29 times last year. We actually rode together 4 times. I even told people a few times that they couldn't car-pool with me, because I didn't have room, only to have him back out at the last minute.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I ride with my friends. My friends are people who don't flake out.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm ugly and don't have any friends so I don't really have a choice but to ride alone.


----------



## sumer (Mar 23, 2014)

Learned this thing the hard way.
I was all set and was on my way to the airport to go to India and 2 of my friends ditched me.
That was the day I decided I will never ever plan anything in a way that someone else's decision would bother me.
Now I say, "If you want, you are most welcome but your decision will not affect mine".
Recently made a trip to Peru to catch some un-described fish alone. 
Riding, again, if someone wants to join, please. If not, I have my bike and that's what it all needs


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Never have met anyone at the TH, it's always at someone's home.

That said, I live in a rural mountainous area with lots of trails and VERY few local riders.
My only riding partner now is my brother and he never backs out. 

When he's working I ride solo and have no issue's with it  .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes to all the above.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I do like to ride with others, and alone at times. Friends is a term thrown around alot. If a friend of mine said they are going to do something, they do it. If they don't they are not real friends, just other bikers you roll with now and then. Meet at trailhead, no big deal, we roll at 00:00 and that is it. If they late or dont make it, no big deal. If you and your buddies cant meet without bailing that is pretty jacked.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a friend who routinely either bails via text, doesn't answer his phone or calls me 20 minutes into my ride after waiting 15mins for him. I finally just stopped asking him if he wants to ride and I just tell him "I'm hitting the trails up tomorrow, it's going to be sweet". It's super annoying, but it doesn't ruin my ride. I also recently got a few other friends into riding and they never bail.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

sumer said:


> Learned this thing the hard way.
> I was all set and was on my way to the airport to go to India and 2 of my friends ditched me.
> That was the day I decided I will never ever plan anything in a way that someone else's decision would bother me.
> Now I say, "If you want, you are most welcome but your decision will not affect mine".
> ...


Good 1st post and I agree.

I stop making plans with people that flake, mt biking or otherwise, that solves the problem...


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never been flaked on, or flaked. I always shoot out a text and tell guys when and where I'm riding, and they are welcome to join. I did have a buddy come out with no water, snacks, tools, or spares. That was a little irritating since I had to share my water, but he was new to riding at the time. I chalked it up as a learning experience.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah that's why I ride alone too. 
Besides that, I prefer riding alone so I can go when I want, where I want, as fast as I want. 

Sometimes I'll go 11am, in the tropical heat just because I feel like it. Or sometimes I'll go on a short 30 min ride at 4pm and go as fast as I can. Or tackle a climb on a hard gear (big ring).

I've ridden in groups before and I find the experience largely overrated. Until you get to the rest stops and talk bikes snd stuff but you can do that at night anyway. 

I feel the same way about motorcycles as well. I always ride solo. 

If I wanted the whole social thing I'd bring a car, you know what I mean?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

When I ride with others if they show up fine, if they
don't show up that's fine also. I'm going to ride either
way, and if they aren't there they are the ones who
missed out, not me.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I don't mind if people don't show up at a ride or are a little late...
What pisses me off is when i'm waiting for nothing...
simple respect is to send a message before the beginning of the ride to say that you are late or wont make it.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

When I invite others to ride with me, I have 100% intention to ride that day so show or no show, I get trail. I love to ride with others but I have no problem riding alone.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I like riding with others, and have found that if you go with maybe 1 or 2 others that are close to your fitness and skill level it can be a lot of fun. The hard part is for schedules to match up so I agree with the posts above. Make your plans and if they show up great if not go ride. All of that said I ride solo a good chunk of the time.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Nate, look at the bright side. If you ride with these guys you get to ride alone anyway! Win win.

I find as I get older, any more than my two or three best friends and I'm just adding baggage. Its less about "the ride" as it is the camaraderie. And we've gotten to the point where we name a place & time and whoever is there hits the trail.


- Rob


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I am usually solo on the MTB and find it works best for me. I set my own pace and distance depending on how I feel. Also with my rotating work schedule everyone else is at work when I go out to play. I actually bought a road bike this winter and found that I prefer to do a group ride while on the street. They'll never convince me to shave my legs though.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

That sucks. I scuba dive as well at bike. With diving you need a buddy. Well...you can solo dive but I don't have the experience, training or gear to do that safely. I've had soooo many trips ruined because of flaky buddies. Nothing like getting up at 4AM to get to the Ocean, get all ready and then your buddy backs out.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

sumer said:


> Learned this thing the hard way.
> I was all set and was on my way to the airport to go to India and 2 of my friends ditched me.
> That was the day I decided I will never ever plan anything in a way that someone else's decision would bother me.
> Now I say, "If you want, you are most welcome but your decision will not affect mine".
> ...


damn that sux.

i used to paintball and ride ATVs. same bullcrap applied. lots of people started selling out or would want to leave early. hated it.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^^paintball was really bad for that crap. I finally just stopped playing.  I do an about even split of solo vs. riding with others. I have one friend who if he says he's riding, he's there. I try to always let anyone I'm supposed to meet know if I'm running late, asap. But as for bailing, I'm a firm believer in you never regret riding, you only regret not riding.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I love couch bike riders; we all have a buddy or buddies who is always game for epic rides, and then for some reason the day it comes they have a reason they cannot attend; bike problems, don't feel well etc.

I get tired of friend bailing after they committed and then they get upset when I don;t tell them I am going for a ride as if they could make it anyway.

Sometimes it is just easier going by yourself.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

If I'm not 100% sure I can ride I say so. I'll say I'll meet them at the trail head if I'm not there just ride with out me. What's so hard about that?


----------



## jmarsz (Aug 5, 2004)

otis24 said:


> If I'm not 100% sure I can ride I say so. I'll say I'll meet them at the trail head if I'm not there just ride with out me. What's so hard about that?


^^ This


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, almost 100% solo riding. Early on when I started, I was open to riding buddies, but I couldn't count on them. I learned to ride alone.

Now, I am old and cranky, and people just generally annoy me, so I still ride solo. Starting to get interested in those long, technical climbs that require a shuttle, so getting in some of those groups that are dedicated might be nice. But, I am old and cranky.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't forget about the people who show up with their bikes in a state of disrepair. Flat tires, needing to change parts at the trailhead, etc. Get that **** done the night before!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Was to meetup with a guy to make some videos for a club. 5pm was the set time.
5pm comes and I get a text "15 min". Half an hour later another text " running a bit late".
An hour later I said "'nuff of this" and head home. On the road home I get a call "I'm on my way. Wife was taking too long doing something". WTF?!

Same guy, different trip. We were to meet at a campground to ride a new trail. I've asked him many times prior if he was still going and he assured me 100%. The day comes and he text me that he will meet me at the campsite. On the road there I get a text that he's not coming, doesn't want to camp, too scared. WTF?!

Same guy, another camping trip prior to the other two examples above. Annual club camp trip, he was suppose to join. I asked him many times if he is still coming, He said 100%, so ok. The day comes and he msg the group that he can't come because his 8yr old daughter wants to go fishing in ND. WTF?!

Dude was a flaker beyond flaker.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

OLx6 said:


> I like riding with others, and have found that if you go with maybe 1 or 2 others that are close to your fitness and skill level it can be a lot of fun. The hard part is for schedules to match up so I agree with the posts above. Make your plans and if they show up great if not go ride. All of that said I ride solo a good chunk of the time.


This. I too enjoy riding with others, but the biggest reason I ride solo most of the time is that it's sometimes hard to coordinate schedules etc. When I want to ride, I get on my bike and go. It might be 6:00 in the morning or 4:00 Saturday afternoon... or 9:00 pm Friday night. I'm not good at coordinating ahead of time.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think there are more flakers now because of cellphones. Maybe some people think that they can alter plans on a whim just because they can "text" a cancellation. Appointments have all become tentative. Whatever happened to word of honor. 

In the old days, you made plans on the land phone or in person. "lets meet tomorrow at the TH at 7am." The plan pushes through without another word. If someone is not there, there is always or there better be a good reason. 
Nowadays, I sometimes get to the trailhead not knowing if Ill be in a group or solo. Of course there are very reliable bike buddies, but there are those notorious ones too. 

Yup, just rode solo this morning too.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

if someone bails on me three times, I don't ask them to ride anymore...most of my riding is solo and a group of people I sometimes ride with are sooo slow


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

clydecrash said:


> Yep, almost 100% solo riding. Early on when I started, I was open to riding buddies, but I couldn't count on them. I learned to ride alone.
> 
> Now, I am old and cranky, and people just generally annoy me, so I still ride solo. Starting to get interested in those long, technical climbs that require a shuttle, so getting in some of those groups that are dedicated might be nice. But, I am old and cranky.


Just like you I'm really old and cranky and can't stand people who want to ride in groups. I ride alone so I don't need to hear all the BS.

For heaven's sake, it's only riding a bike.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

People, I hate em!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

This illustrates why mountain biking works for me, it's an individual activity. In anything I do I prefer not to put myself in a position where I have to depend on others because of crap like what the OP is talking about. OP, imo, having your riding partner bail was a good thing, not bad. You get to go out and ride at your own pace and on your own terms. Don't worry about it and enjoy the solitude.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I've been putting together a short list of folks that regularly show up to ride and who ride at a similar pace. It's spoiling me for riding alone, as I really enjoy chasing each other all over the trails. Lately I've been riding after I get off at the shop. I invite people to come join me, but I'm always prepared to ride alone and enjoy it.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm perfectly happy to ride alone and mostly do so. My reliable riding buddy is my brother. We respect each other. So, there is no BS. If he's not really interested he doesn't pretend he is...pretty simple. If someone can't respect you enough to communicate honestly, then they are not much of a friend.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

We have a small group that rides together every sunday. Sometimes we are running late but we dont let anyone hang. Last time out we cut a ride short mostly cause I got sick on the trail. I felt horrible about it but its the first times its happened in 2 year's and everyone knew I randomly got sick on the trail. 

I ride solo during the week mostly, no one wants to go on week nights really.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't let it bother me when friends and riders don't show. I would rather ride alone most of the time anyways.

However, I had a new experience for the first time. At a barbecue, I was talking with a guy I meet three or four times through mutual friends. Found out he rode mt bikes every saturday morning at the same local spot I ride pretty much at the same time. So, we made plans to meet. I have to say this...I ride SS and he rode gears. We started out the ride with no issues. He kept asking me if I wanted to lead and I said no I am fine. Finally after about a half hour he ask me to go in front. I went in front and I started to gap him. So, i stopped, let him catch up and started again. After the third time, he said don't wait for him. So, I kept riding until I came to a Y in the course. I waited for him but he never came. I was whistling, yelling his name and I even went back to find him. Gone! No where to be found. So, I continued on until I ran into him on the opposite side of the park. He didn't even stop or slow down for me when I came up to him slowing down, trying to see if he got lost. Right then, I knew he ditched me on purpose! Whatever. The next time I saw him at a party, I ask him what happenend. I got some lame excuse about getting lost on the trail he rides every saturday! HA


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Probably 90% of my rides are solo. I do enjoy a group ride when they work out, but I ride no matter what. Our local club sponsors group rides on certain week nights on differing trail systems. They leave at a set time no matter what. I make them when my schedule allows. On the other hand, if I'm going out on a solo ride and feel like company I'll post on our fb page and say which trail and the time I'm gonna start pedaling. Lots of times I'll get a taker or two and have met some good riding partners that way. Most of them are respectful enough to call or text ahead of time if they can't make it, and I do the same. 

Personally, I have more fun riding solo, but it's nice to hit trails with other riders of the same level when schedules allow. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

dirtrider76 said:


> We have a small group that rides together every sunday. Sometimes we are running late but we dont let anyone hang. Last time out we cut a ride short mostly cause I got sick on the trail. I felt horrible about it but its the first times its happened in 2 year's and everyone knew I randomly got sick on the trail.
> 
> I ride solo during the week mostly, no one wants to go on week nights really.


I would have to be real bad off to let anybody ride home with me after getting sick mid-ride. I've hit my head hard enough to shatter my helmet on rides and just barely put up with an escort home. so, how sick were you?
edit: also refused an escort home after ripping open the inside of my eyelid from hitting a blackberry cane a couple of months ago. I am very luck the thorn was facing away from my eye and just got a small corneal nick. My buddy said when he got to me, confused why we'd stopped where we did, that he looked at me and there was blood running down my face! It healed up real nice, fortunately. The zub zero 10 mile road ride home probably helped speed up the healing.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as we are *****ing about the "other guy"...

I have one who is chronically late and has to cut out early every time because he has something planned and the ride is taking too long. If you showed up on time, then we wouldn't have an issue.....


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Am I the only one who gets lazy riding solo? I push my bikes up climbs I would have tried riding in a group. I take the B line around drops I would have hit in a group. I turn a slow and easy cadence staring off into the distance when in a group I would have been pushing a leg burning vomit inducing pace. Without riding in a group my rides just get kind of dull. I need that competitiveness that comes with riding with others.

That said I have never had problems with flakers.


----------



## A1Rob (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm new to riding so I understand where you're coming from, I like to ride in a group because I push myself harder, like you said it's easier to get lazy. But after hearing some of the stories on here I'm not surprised a lot of people prefer to ride alone. I definitely know to watch out for flakers!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

otis24 said:


> If I'm not 100% sure I can ride I say so. I'll say I'll meet them at the trail head if I'm not there just ride with out me. What's so hard about that?


I would MUCH rather have someone say this to me instead of committing, being all excited and then no-showing.


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

by the far the most annoying thing to me is the "differed maintenance" friend. Shows up with a flat, or a broken chain... i don't have problem with flakers. I just go. But its way more annoying where someone says "i'm good" then their sh-t doesn't work b/c they don't maintain their bike!


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

teleguy03 said:


> by the far the most annoying thing to me is the "differed maintenance" friend. Shows up with a flat, or a broken chain... i don't have problem with flakers. I just go. But its way more annoying where someone says "i'm good" then their sh-t doesn't work b/c they don't maintain their bike!


One of my dive buddies has shown up to the dive site and starts re arranging hoses on his regulator...at the beach. I'm like...are you crazy? If you get a grain of sand in the wrong place you can disrupt your air supply. Then you are seriously screwed. For diving all my gear is 100% ready to go at least 2-3 days before we go. I double check the night before when I load up my car.

I've been adopting the same mind set with my mountain biking gear. It just makes riding more enjoyable.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hearing a lot of first world problems here.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

PHeller said:


> I'm hearing a lot of first world problems here.


In the first world we oddly expect people to be on time. I think this is one of the reasons first world countries become first world countries.

You do have a good point though.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

BobbyWilliams said:


> Am I the only one who gets lazy riding solo? I push my bikes up climbs I would have tried riding in a group. I take the B line around drops I would have hit in a group. I turn a slow and easy cadence staring off into the distance when in a group I would have been pushing a leg burning vomit inducing pace. Without riding in a group my rides just get kind of dull. I need that competitiveness that comes with riding with others.
> 
> That said I have never had problems with flakers.


I tend to be the opposite. Riding solo I go as hard and as fast as I can and tend to try more stuff. Around home there are no hills that I push a bike up, but there are a few skinnies that get me. By myself I'll double back and try again.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone else think of George Thorogood every time they look at this thread title?


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

otis24 said:


> In the first world we oddly expect people to be on time. I think this is one of the reasons first world countries become first world countries.
> 
> You do have a good point though.





PHeller said:


> I'm hearing a lot of first world problems here.


This. And This.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Alone or with others, it's all good to me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I ride alone.. .. .. .. .. .. yeah, with nobody else
Yeah you know when I ride alone.. .. I prefer to be by myself!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Flucod said:


> I almost always ride alone (except for my dog). Been riding a long time, usually in groups you will get 1. The person who does zero bike maintenance and has to stop every 2 miles for an adjustment 2. The one that wants to stop for every new leaf, tree, flower, cloud and take a pic. 3. The one who talks and talks and talks. 4. Another who how much further all the time.
> 
> I rather just ride alone and have peace.


You forgot:
5. The dude with the obviously fragile ego who needs to turn every ride into a race to show you and the rest of the group what a great rider he is. 
6. The dude who wants to "session" every technical trail section 6 - 10 times. 
7. The dude who brings his dog along who invariably gets in everybody's way and then needs to stop every 10 minutes for a 15 minute break. 
8. The other fragile ego clown who brags that he's already ridden 75 miles this week.
9. The jerk who is NEVER on time for a group ride.
10. The guy who forgets to bring beer.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

"10. The guy who forgets to bring beer."

There is something very wrong with this person.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Earthpig said:


> You forgot:
> 8. The other fragile ego clown who brags that he's already ridden 75 miles this week.


Gotta love the guy who would keep up/ ride farther if he wasn't "over trained" at that time.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Earthpig said:


> You forgot:
> 5. The dude with the obviously fragile ego who needs to turn every ride into a race to show you and the rest of the group what a great rider he is.
> 6. The dude who wants to "session" every technical trail section 6 - 10 times.
> 7. The dude who brings his dog along who invariably gets in everybody's way and then needs to stop every 10 minutes for a 15 minute break.
> ...


Dude, have we ridden together?


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

What about people who complain the entire ride? It's too hot, too cold, too fast, too rocky, too rooty, too much climbing....you name it. I feel like asking "do you even like mountain biking"?


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

#5 and #8 are often the same jackwagon. Complainers are rare and far between on rides I've done. Unless we're all fuming that dude 5/8 is pushing a ridiculous pace because he needs to prove something. Likely he (or she - I've seen women who fall into the 5/8 category) will upload his Strava data to Facebook immediately after the ride and then brag about how he/she scored a PR but "didn't feel like I was riding that hard." 

That's when you borrow a beer from the guy who did bring one and beat Mr. 5/8 over the head with it.

And don't forget:

11. Mr. "I Have Nothing Else to Talk About Other Than This Week's Hottest New Bike Part." Usually wants to regale you with tales of the greatest new fork/rim/wheelset/frame/blah/blah/blah. Seriously, this guy (and gal - perhaps the most annoying person I've ever known is a woman who would NOT shut up about her bike and why hers was better than yours) has no interests in life other than what new part he can buy next.
12. Along those lines, the person who is constantly critical, but disguises it as "advice" - they constantly offer you their opinion as to how/why you can be a "better rider." Whether it's fit or set up of your bike that's wrong, what part you need to buy that's better than what you have now, how they ride a certain section of trail and you don't (but should), they are usually an insufferable know-it-all. 
13. Mr. Excuses. This is almost always Mr. 5/8 on a bad day. "Oh man, I'm fried because I rode 150 miles last week." "I didn't sleep well." "I've got a hangover." "This is my rest day so I have to ride slow." 
14. The Road Trip Couple. It's always a couple. They never do anything but take mountain bike vacations. Not that there's any problem with that, but like Mr. Know It All, they are constantly telling you how much you're missing because "you've never been to Outerbike/Moab/Fruita/Whistler/Colorado/Arizona/Gooseberry and IT's AWESOME" and - this is the one that always kills me - how much better the trails are "there" and how much riding "there" makes the local trails so boring and lame. 
15. Mr. Popular. This guy (or gal, see that too) must invite 20 of their "closest friends" on any ride. This ride usually falls into one of two categories - a bunch of 5/8 category Cat 6 bearded Stravaddicts in their 20's riding blinglespeeds and wearing matching jerseys from the "cool shop" in town, or old farts on very expensive full suspension 29'ers that still have the wheel reflectors and pie plates on them. The former group refuses to ride less than 20 miles at anything less than race pace, while the latter group usually rides about 7 miles in 3 hours and calls it a day.
16. The Bushwacker. This is the old guy who really KNOWS the trails. WAY more than you do. He's been around FOREVER and will tell you how long he's been around and how he pioneered the trail system and how nobody appreciates his efforts and how he hates all the crowds because he has been riding mountain bikes here since before Gary Fisher knew what a mountain bike was. This was the first guy in line to see Klunkers. Usually too cool to ride in anything other than a Hawaiian shirt. 
17. The grumpy jerk who hates everybody. (That's me.)
18. The guy who refuses to take out his earbuds or turn his music down.
19. The guy who refuses to ever drive if there's a need for a shuttle or some driving to a trailhead. Usually has space for 3 or more bikes and riders, but either doesn't want to burn the gas or get his car dirty, so he mooches a ride from somebody else.
20. The moocher in your car who won't kick in for gas or at least buy you a beer.
21. The "I love DIRT ROADS" guy. Thinks riding dirt roads rather than singletrack is actual mountain biking. I'm all for climbing a dirt road if it gets me to singletrack, but anybody who wants to CLIMB singletrack so they can ride DOWN a dirt road is an idiot.
22. Mr. All Day. You've ridden 30 miles and 4 hours and you're cooked. Everybody else is cooked. It's obviously Beer:30. This dude wants to push at least another 5 miles. He's usually Mr. 5 and or 8 as well.
23. I just call this guy "Broseph." Here's how you identify him: "How do you know if somebody races #ENDURO? They'll tell you." Over and over and over again.
24. The Angry Woman. I dated this one. She owned cats too.

I'm sure there are more. Feel free to add your own.

(Disclaimer: I've probably fallen into many of these categories myself at more than one time. Except the Angry Woman one.)


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^Haha! +rep


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel sorry for a lot of people who have commented in this thread... I rarely have any of these issues and if I do it's with the "new guy" that doesn't get it. My friends and I run a tight ship, don't take it personal when people flake, and don't get slowed down by people who don't have their sh!t together.

I prefer to ride in a group. watching someone clear a tough section you struggle with helps you be a better rider and pushes you to improve. But, good people are all the difference. If you ,"...prefer to just ride alone" you either are a loner or don't ride with the right people.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

25. The person who just moved to town, but needs to express on a routine basis their opinion that the local mountain biking scene is bad and how much better it was where they came from. After 3 months, however, they consider themselves to be the expert on everything mountain bike-related in the area.
26. Motor-mouth. He. Will. Not. Shut. Up. You're climbing, you're out of breath, you can't see straight, you're about to black out and he wants to carry on some inane conversation. He also usually interrupts anybody else who has dared to talk. (Oops - this is a repeat of #4. Sorry.)


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the regular crowd that I ride with. The names are changed to protect the guilty. And these guys are all good guys and good friends - I just have to give them some crap every now and then 'cause they sure give it to me.

1. John Doe - John only rides in 2 places - Croft (our local trails) or Dupont. Don't even think about asking him to go anywhere else. And he likes to sleep in on Saturdays, so we never leave for Dupont until 10:30, even when it's 100 outside in July. So we start riding about noon and do 4 hours in the hottest part of the day. Then we finish and he wants to go to the BBQ restaurant which is at Pisgah. He won't ride Pisgah, but loves to drive up there to eat. Only problem is that this ads 2 hours to the day to drive up there, eat, and then drive back home. But this dude just turned 60 and still rides like a maniac.

2. Jim Doe - Jim loves to ride Pisgah but only wants to ride for 2 hours. Getting to the Hub for beers is much more important than actually riding trails. And his wife has him on a short leash. Always has to be back home by a certain time. Very strong rider for 2 hours and then he starts to *****.

3. Bill Doe - Refuses to make plans for the weekend until Friday night. Always wants to see what somebody else is doing before saying he will ride with you. But doesn't mind exploring new trails and is never in a hurry to get home.

And me - I have my own quirks that I'm sure annoy people. Like my bike breaking - at least that hasn't happened since I got the new Spearfish. And sometimes I show up late 'cause I had to stop by Hardees and get a sausage biscuit. And then had to stop by the other Hardees and take a poop because of the sausage biscuit.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I feel sorry for people who feel sorry for people who comment. 

Lighten up, Francis.

(Disclaimer - While most of my rides are solo - due to personal choice and scheduling conflicts - I do ride with 2 or 3 other guys on a semi-regular basis. And, like me, they will on occasion fall into one of the above referenced categories. We all do.)


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

mikeridesabike said:


> 2. Jim Doe - Jim loves to ride Pisgah but only wants to ride for 2 hours. Getting to the Hub for beers is much more important than actually riding trails. And his wife has him on a short leash. Always has to be back home by a certain time. Very strong rider for 2 hours and then he starts to *****.
> 
> 3. Bill Doe - Refuses to make plans for the weekend until Friday night. Always wants to see what somebody else is doing before saying he will ride with you. But doesn't mind exploring new trails and is never in a hurry to get home.


Yeah, I think I know these guys...Bill is that guy who, on Thursday, commits to riding with you on Saturday, then bags out on riding with you, but then tells you Sunday about the great ride he had on Saturday. I feel for Jim. He must be married to my ex-wife.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Earthpig said:


> I feel sorry for people who feel sorry for people who comment.
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.
> 
> (Disclaimer - While most of my rides are solo - due to personal choice and scheduling conflicts - I do ride with 2 or 3 other guys on a semi-regular basis. And, like me, they will on occasion fall into one of the above referenced categories. We all do.)


I'll assume that this is a jab at me.

Sorry if I think a bunch of people whining about there experience riding with people that don't prioritize riding the exact same way they do is sad. If my friends didn't respect my time, goals, etc, I would be sad my disposition too.

Edit: this was posted in the "Passion" forum not the "Complaint" forum, I probably wouldn't have commented or even seen this if it wasn't in a section for people who want to talk about pleasurable experiences.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I also hate people who flake out after making concrete plans with you. I try to avoid concrete plans anymore, but I still ride with people. Our group rides are short-notice this time of year because of the weather unpredictability, but we throw out a time, and usually start riding about 10 or 15 minutes after to catch stragglers. It tends to be informal and low key. If you don't show, no problem, the ride starts anyway. I've been the guy showing up late and hauling ass to catch the group that left before me. Or I show up late (or the wrong trailhead) and just do my own ride without the group.

More often than not, I run into at least one person I know when I'm out on a solo ride. Sometimes I latch on and ride with them for awhile. Sometimes we just BS at the trailhead after our respective rides (or as we cross paths at the TH or on the trails) or grab a beer afterwards. Most of the local trails have a common post-ride beer stop that is a great meeting spot, too.

This year, I hope to help set up some kind of a regular ride schedule. The sort of thing where the ride happens regardless of who shows up. If only a single person shows, the ride is still happening. Not sure if I want it to be the same trail on the same day every week, or if it will rotate around from trail to trail each week, or what.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

Earthpig said:


> You forgot:
> 5. The dude with the obviously fragile ego who needs to turn every ride into a race to show you and the rest of the group what a great rider he is.
> 6. The dude who wants to "session" every technical trail section 6 - 10 times.
> 7. The dude who brings his dog along who invariably gets in everybody's way and then needs to stop every 10 minutes for a 15 minute break.
> ...


Wait a minute..Ive never ridden with you..Have I??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ride Alone - Ride in a Group - Just enjoy Riding! Don't let other people's BS grind your gears!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Dill invited?



mikeridesabike said:


> This is the regular crowd that I ride with. The names are changed to protect the guilty. And these guys are all good guys and good friends - I just have to give them some crap every now and then 'cause they sure give it to me.
> 
> 1. John Doe - John only rides in 2 places - Croft (our local trails) or Dupont. Don't even think about asking him to go anywhere else. And he likes to sleep in on Saturdays, so we never leave for Dupont until 10:30, even when it's 100 outside in July. So we start riding about noon and do 4 hours in the hottest part of the day. Then we finish and he wants to go to the BBQ restaurant which is at Pisgah. He won't ride Pisgah, but loves to drive up there to eat. Only problem is that this ads 2 hours to the day to drive up there, eat, and then drive back home. But this dude just turned 60 and still rides like a maniac.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> This year, I hope to help set up some kind of a regular ride schedule. The sort of thing where the ride happens regardless of who shows up. If only a single person shows, the ride is still happening. Not sure if I want it to be the same trail on the same day every week, or if it will rotate around from trail to trail each week, or what.


Been doing this for years. We meet at my friend's house at 8:30 every Sunday. Who shows up is who rides. Sometimes it is just the two of us, sometimes there are 7-8 of us. Trail choice is on rotation, you are required to show up for the ride consecutive weekends until it is your turn to pick. We have all of our rides written down and numbered, if no one has a burning preference we roll a d20 and ride where the die tells us to go.

*Edit; The friend who's house we meet at basically has a bike shop in his garage. When unprepared bike maintenance at the trail head guy shows up we just get a later start than usual. We like to ride hard, so this is a laid back opportunity to socialize while derp guy wrenches. All good.

I like solo rides. I tend to set my fastest times solo. This sport would be far less fun if i only ever rode by my self. I would not be the rider i am today without friendly competition pushing me into riding harder/faster/more technical.


----------



## OGRipper (Jan 31, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Ride Alone - Ride in a Group - Just enjoy Riding! Don't let other people's BS grind your gears!


Well said. I ride in groups of all sizes and skill levels, but I also get out for solo rides pretty often. There are always rewards for a ride, it's just that the type of reward varies depending on the kind of ride. For me the most important thing is to adjust my attitude to fit the ride. If I do that right, there isn't much that can ruin a ride for me.

That said, people who flake on a regular basis really suck. It's just disrespectful - it implies that your life is more important than those around you, and it just isn't. Luckily, there is an easy solution: Don't invite them on future rides.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Better than solo, but don't have to ride with any of those silly humans.

I think some of you need to get some better friends or quit *****ing.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 882341
> 
> 
> Better than solo, but don't have to ride with any of those silly humans.
> ...


Beautiful Vizla !! What a face


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

This will be me very soon. Bring home our new pup Monday, she will be one the trail with me from the start:thumbsup:



moefosho said:


> View attachment 882341
> 
> 
> Better than solo, but don't have to ride with any of those silly humans.
> ...


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd rather ride alone. I can go at my own pace (usually slowly) and not have to kill myself to keep up with the dude that has 15+ years of experience riding _and_ racing. That was not fun for either one of us.

And there was the one time I rode with a friend who had no helmet, no equipment, maybe a water bottle, and that was it. On a 12 year old bike that never had any maintenance done. It was an OK ride, but we haven't ridden together since.

There's a group of people I know that sometimes ride a trail an hour south of me at 9am on Sundays. I'm not a morning person, so I'm not getting up at 7, to leave the house at 8, to bust ass on a bike at 9. They ask me, and I say "sorry guys, too early", then I go ride at noon on a trail 20 minutes from me. Not a big deal.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

dirtrider76 said:


> This will be me very soon. Bring home our new pup Monday, she will be one the trail with me from the start:thumbsup:


just make sure you don't push her too hard, you don't want to go blowing out an 8week pup. talk with your vet about what's appropriate for a new pup . . . apologies if this is something you've already educated yourself on.

i have two german shorthairs (girl 7, boy 4. both rescues), they just about turn themselves inside out when i pull the bike off the rack. great mtb/trail run/nerdic ski companions. it's amazing to see these dogs running along at a full stride.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Fack, if I had a dollar for everytime I had to wait for my neighbor to take "one more s**t," I could buy at least a two-four of Dale's.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Beautiful Vizla !! What a face


Thanks man! Best dog I have ever had.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, I've done some research and will be starting her out small. Last thing I want to do is harm her.



koudja said:


> just make sure you don't push her too hard, you don't want to go blowing out an 8week pup. talk with your vet about what's appropriate for a new pup . . . apologies if this is something you've already educated yourself on.
> 
> i have two german shorthairs (girl 7, boy 4. both rescues), they just about turn themselves inside out when i pull the bike off the rack. great mtb/trail run/nerdic ski companions. it's amazing to see these dogs running along at a full stride.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Couple of things. 
If you set too high a standard for your friends you soon won't have any friends. 
Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!
I ride my bike when I'm with people or when I'm alone, I enjoy both. If you're going to try something sketchy or do big jumps it makes sense to do it when there is someone around to assist if things don't go well. 
Riding with a group is similar to skiing with a group. The bigger the group the more inertia there is to overcome and its hard to keep it moving. Also the group moves at the pace of the weakest rider. Ride by yourself for training purposes. Ride with a group for social purposes.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

dirtrider76 said:


> Thanks, I've done some research and will be starting her out small. Last thing I want to do is harm her.


figured as much, it was the 'on the trail with me from the start' that made me nervous. just thought i'd make sure.

best part of my day is getting outside with the furry four legs. enjoy the pup, i'm excited for you.


----------



## Harshmellow (Oct 24, 2013)

So I haven't read through all of the replies but I think being a flake has somehow become part of the culture. Not the MTB culture per se but the US generally. Fashionably late has become fashionably no–show. If that's the expectation, fine, **** em. If they don't show up then whatevers, they're missing out. But sadly, we don't want to settle for that lame expectation. We want people to do what they say and say what they do! For some reason, a lot of folks don't get that and either overcommit their entire lives (riding buds aren't the only ones getting screwed) or want to give the impression they're important (when if they're really wicked they call their own hours). I don't know, I appreciate my time w/ people when I have it and when I don't I rip.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

jugdish said:


> Fack, if I had a dollar for everytime I had to wait for my neighbor to take "one more s**t," I could buy at least a two-four of Dale's.


If you'd quit giving your neighbor Dales outta your two four, I reckon he'd take less s**ts!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah. My bro in-law farts around like a wall flower before a ride, and that's with a days notice!!

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I don't see an issue*

Why is riding alone even a topic for discussion? If you are a serious biker, surfer, skier as opposed to someone who is just a social rider/surfer/skier, then riding alone is not anything to waste your breath on. Its all about the ride, not the company.

If I didn't ride alone I'd hardly ride at all.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

RIVER29 said:


> I'll assume that this is a jab at me.
> 
> Sorry if I think a bunch of people whining about there experience riding with people that don't prioritize riding the exact same way they do is sad. If my friends didn't respect my time, goals, etc, I would be sad my disposition too.
> 
> Edit: this was posted in the "Passion" forum not the "Complaint" forum, I probably wouldn't have commented or even seen this if it wasn't in a section for people who want to talk about pleasurable experiences.


No, you don't have to assume. Yes, it was in response to your less than friendly response.

I think you have confused my posts as "whining" when they are clearly "sarcasm."

Having read this forum (and on the old MTBR Passion forum) for 13 years, my experience is that you'll find both positive and negative threads - "passion" doesn't just mean "pleasure." To quote the dictionary:

"_Passion: 1. a strong and barely controllable emotion_."

There are lots of emotions other than "pleasure." OP was expressing his _passionate _feelings about group rides.

And back to our regular programming:

27. "Mr. Serious" - The dude who doesn't get the joke.
28. "The Junkie" - He's at EVERY group ride. With every group. He emotionally cannot ride alone or likely do anything alone. (He probably makes sure somebody goes to the bathroom with him so he can take a leak in the company of a friend.) 87% of his Facebook feed is posts of him on a group ride or photos he's taken of others on a group ride. They are either single or they hate their spouse. This is the person who says that people who ride alone are loners or don't have the right friends. 
29. "The boozer" - He drinks before the ride. Or during. And after. (Guilty! But usually only on holidays. And weekends. And weekdays.)
30. Mr. Hollywood - Yes, this is the person with one, two or three Go-Pro cameras on them for every ride. (One bar, one helmet, one rear facing.) Can't have too many Go Pro cameras. When he's not filming every ride, this guy is filming with his Go Pro when he's taking a leak, brushing his teeth, sleeping, doing laundry, etc... 
31. "Matchy" - The rider who has to color match all components and riding gear. With each other. Won't wear a certain jersey or helmet if it doesn't match their bike. Wishes GQ or Cosmo had a section on mountain bike fashion.
32. "The Tweaker" - Must stop every 5 minutes or less to adjust their saddle/bar/helmet/derailleur/tire pressure/shock pressure, etc.... (Again, guilty.) 
33. "The Stoner" - Pulls out the pipe at every trail junction. Has recently moved to Colorado or Washington. 
34. The guy who can't afford a new bike or part or whatever and lobs criticism at anybody who can and does. Takes an abnormal amount of pride in whatever he or she is riding because they've owned and ridden it for 5, 10, 20, 50 years, and constantly reminds everybody in the group that "it's the rider, not the ride." (Which I suppose is true for the most part, but man, it gets old. Everybody deals with their finances differently.) I don't know what to call this guy other than refer to him by the nickname for a man named "Richard."
35. The Name Dropper - Must tell you about every "friend" he has in the industry and all the groups he's involved with and all the times he rode with (insert semi-famous person nobody has ever hear of here) and how he can get outstanding deals on any part because of his great connections. Likely has spent some time living in LA. Or wishes they spent some time living in LA. (And if it's not about bike people he knows, it's bands, or actors, or whatever. It's all about who he knows.)

OK, that's about all I can think of for now. Ride on!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

^
How about Mr. Music? I have a bike buddy who keeps buying these portable bluetooth speakers which in the beginning I thought were pretty cool (so I bought one for myself) until his speakers seem to get louder and louder playing Bon Jovi on loop.

I think I am going to be doomed to ride alone. My ideal riding buddy should be:

- can ride at my pace and distance. Can be slightly worse or slightly better than me.
- bike safety and etiquette conscious. 80% on bike safety and even 40% on etiquette.
- a fairly consistent 2-3x a week rider who honors set schedules.
- not too bike bling conscious but not totally bike clueless.
- likes XC, urban, night and trail riding in no particular order of preference.
- likes taking pictures during rides and posting it on Facebook just like me.
- not afraid to bike alone


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't mind biking alone but I only do it cause nobody I know likes biking as much as myself. Biking with the dog is great and friends are even better. What I enjoy about a solo bike ride is how peaceful it is .


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

This thread has made me appreciate just how lucky i am to have riding friends who are a match for my overall skill/speed/enthusiasm.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I could never imagine not riding alone. Always have, always will.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

im new to mountain biking. i bought a specialized hardrock a month ago and my dad liked it so much he bought his own. he wants to start going on trails. now we both have no idea what we are doing but i think itll be fun. hope to make it a regular thing with him. he tends to oversleep though


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm part of the group that has no direct group of friends to ride with at the same enthusiasm level that I am at. My one best bud that has a "bike" will ride at the "I hate to sweat speed" = WAY TOO SLOW. I mean so slow it's like riding with my 5yr old w/training wheels..waist! So I do it alone.
But I also have two Co-workers that I ride with every Thursday (today Yiippeeee) right after work. Heading up to the Pleasanton Ridge @ 3 today!
I ride every chance I get. I almost forgot my teenage kids are my "riding buddys" too. They don't ride like me but they keep up and tag along while I act like I'm 20..jumping, sliding and ultimately CRASHING...Last summer busted my hand and all my daughter did was laugh at me wishing she had it on video LOL
RIDE!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

36. The fat guy in a full roadie-style lycra get-up that's at least two sizes too small. And, for some unknown reason, you end up climbing right behind him. *shudder*
37. The smoking hot gal - We guys (and non-traditional women) have all seen her. Men have killed each other for lesser women. Not only is she unobtainable-level gorgeous, she's usually really nice and a great rider. And not single. (Side note - There was this one lady who used to ride our local trails in - I sh*t you not - a bikini top and daisy-duke lycra. Stunning.)
38. "Bubble boy" - The guy in the full face helmet and armor for the mellow XC ride. (Side note - we used to see this guy on our local trails. We called him "Robo Cop.")
39. The guy with the $75K vehicle and $10K bike. Only wears Assos and Rapha. Usually can't ride for squat. Likely deep in debt. All show, no go. It's like watching a 10 year old try to drive a Ferrari.
40. The bike shop mechanic. No complaints about this one. Pretty much every mechanic I've ever ridden with has been a skilled rider and really fun to hang out with during and after the ride. Also great to have on a ride if anybody has a mechanical. (See, I can be positive and not sarcastic. Something like blind squirrels and nuts.)
41. The trendsetter - This is the guy riding a singlespeed in 1985 and a fat bike prototype in 1990. He talked Gary Fisher into trying out 29" wheels because he'd been riding them for a couple of years. Always has the coolest new (insert bike frame/style/part here.) Can either be cool about it or can be a "Richard" by reminding you that you are riding a bike/part/frame/style that's no longer cool because his is the "latest technology" or the newest fun thing to ride/own/talk about.
42. Your buddy - Always fun to ride with, shows up on time, brings beer, rides the same pace and distance, fun to talk smack with, knows and discusses topics that don't include riding and bikes, and always willing to hang out after the ride for a beer. Good to have two or three of these guys (or gals) on the ride. 
43. The smelly guy. His (it's never a her) sweat reeks so badly that you always make sure you stay upwind of him. NEVER EVER ride downhill behind him. You wonder if he's ever bathed or bothered to wash his riding gear.

That's all I can think of for now. Looking forward to my third solo ride of the week today.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Actually kind of a fun thread....I ride alone or with others..I've been the fast guy, the slow guy, the broken bike guy, the late guy...etc.
Several years ago we started a Thurs night group and sometimes there are 15 sometimes there are 3..
If I'm cranky after a bad day at work I'll just show up and start before the group gets there. The ride usually fixes my attitude and then I can enjoy the hanging out for beverages afterwards...
I just want to ride....sometimes socially and sometimes I just want to try to turn myself inside out and not worry about anyone else's pace...it's ALL good


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

moefosho said:


> Better than solo, but don't have to ride with any of those silly humans.


+1 to that! These two are the best riding buddies ever; they never complain about the mud, never get a flat, never hold me up or slow me down, are always keen and always on time!










That said, I enjoy riding with others, especially as it allows and encourages me to push myself more. I enjoy the tranquility of riding alone, and shiftwork means that often no one else is free to ride when I am, but do tend to take it a little easier for the sake of self-preservation.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Earthpig said:


> 38. "Bubble boy" - The guy in the full face helmet and armor for the mellow XC ride. (Side note - we used to see this guy on our local trails. We called him "Robo Cop.")


I saw a full on Robo Cop on my ride yesterday who looked like he spends too much time at the donut shop. Don't get me wrong, I am all for heavy people getting out to sweat and shed some pounds.. Hell, I have a little beer belly myself. This guy was dressed for the Red Bull Rampage though and was riding in an area of the trail network that is all XC type stuff. Even had the GoPro on his full face helmet. Not only was he geared up to the nines but it was pretty dang hot here yesterday as well.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I ride alone for the same reasons. 

I'm a very lucky person. I have, as my daughter likes to say "Just enough of everything." Healthy kids, lovely wife, healthy finances, etc.

But there is one thing I never have enough of: Time. I travel for work 80%. I work 70+ hours a week. When I'm not traveling, I usually commute 70 miles one-way to my office in Atlanta traffic. With 4 kids, it's rare I don't have a gymnastics meet, dance recital, horse show, school play, award ceremony, or other activity to attend on a weekend.

So getting a few hours to ride on the weekend can be tough. Forget about riding mid-week! 

I had a riding partner who had zero respect for my time. He was single and self employed as a carpenter. We'd plan to meet for a ride and he'd show up 45 minutes late. And then he'd need to work on his bike a bit. Then change clothes. Then make a phone call. In the end, the rare 3 hours I had to ride resulted in 30 minutes.

I stopped riding with him by telling him "You managed to squander the ONE THING in my life I don't have enough of." 

Now I ride alone.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

I ride alone. Mostly because I don't really know many people around here. However, I like it. I always get impatient when I get stuck behind a group. On the flip side, I feel bad if I hold a group up. 

Riding alone is the one time during the week where it's just me, myself, and I.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a brief description of my regular ride buddies..

*The Social rider* - rides with me regularly twice a week but we only do less than 10 miles. He just likes hanging out the nearest coffee shop or Mcdonalds talking about bike stuff and other current random things for about 2 hours. We started out with a group of 5 but now it's only the two of us. When we part ways after 10 miles, I take the long way home and ride for another 15 miles.

*The Sensitive whiner* - I was this guy's very first ride buddy when he decided to take up MTB to do something about his weight problem. I managed to motivate him to regularly ride following his most convenient schedule. He started at a 5 mile limit and after a year of riding, he can easily do 25 - 30 miles. Then I discovered Strava and I noticed little by little that he was struggling to keep up with me. Then he starts making excuses like he has a sore back, a sore knee, an upset stomach etc, etc. and cancels on the last minute on rides he actually scheduled himself. Recently out of nowhere he tells me he can't ride this week because of a busted toenail. I kidded him a little about it and told him to HTFU and I haven't heard from him again since.

*The Mile Eater* - this guy is an XC monster. He rides 3 times a week regularly in distances I can only do once a week. When we do get to ride together, I'm the one doing catch up and he does the waiting. Then I introduced him to Strava... and I haven't gotten an invite to ride with him since.


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

When you ride with the kind of bike crazy nuts I ride with, no shows and late arrivals are not usually an issue.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

David R said:


> +1 to that! These two are the best riding buddies ever; they never complain about the mud, never get a flat, never hold me up or slow me down, are always keen and always on time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin pups!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

HA! Funny list Earthpig. Funny because it's true! Most of the archetypes have been mentioned, but here is a couple more.

44. Heart Rate Monitor Guy. To be heart rate monitor guy you ride a carbon 29er, usually a hardtale but not always. Heart Rate Monitor guy doesn't ride he "trains". He has some sports drink crap in his camelback, and is never down for a burger & beer post ride as that may affect his "training" negatively. Despite all his efforts of keeping track of his heart rate and bland lifestyle, heart rate monitor guy is not a very skilled rider. Nor is he exactly very fast or have super human endurance juxtaposed against average riders that enjoy a good beer or many post ride.

45. Blue tooth earbud phone guy. You know the gaper that wears that horrendous phone in his ear while riding? Yeah this guy is so important that he must have a phone on him at all times.....even while on a MTB. Now this guy may not be a part of your crew or anybody's crew but you've seen him out there on the trail. Maybe you even rolled up on him on the trail & wondered......who the hell his he talking to? Only to realize ahhh...... it's blue tooth earbud guy.

46. The Map Checker. You definitely know this guy. So 2-6 of your closest buds have gotten together to ride a 30 miler on the weekend. Maybe 2-3 of you have looked over the map & are good to go....but not Map Checker. Despite 100% confidence with your route map checker has to check the map again & again.......AGAIN! Every cross trail, every small vista, every creek crossing etc. Usually it's your map but map checker will demand for you to fish it out so can scour over it yet again. Map checker guy becomes increasingly annoying with map checking toward the end of big ride once fatigue is a factor.

47. Afraid of the dark guy. This guy I don't quite understand as I've known 2 of them & they were otherwise seemingly normal other than a complete irrational paranoia of being caught out after dark. You would never know afraid of the dark guy unless your ride starts to push into the evening. At this point he will start to drop hints increasing in frequency & alarm as dusk draws near. Funny thing is I have never been caught out in the dark with afraid of the dark guy. 

48. Jeans & Workboots guy. Jeans & workboots guy is easy to spot as he is riding with jeans & workboots on what seems to be his moms 10 speed from 1985. Now jeans & workboots guy isn't part of your crew in any way but you know him. Either he is an old friend or you met him through work or something. He used to be in the army and "ride" and has a "mountain bike". The only problem being this was all 25 years ago in which time jeans & workboots guy has taken up smoking, eating fast food, and is an alcoholic. Inevitably he guilt's you into including him on ride because Jeans & workboots guy is delusional.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> .


I logged onto the MTBR forums, and what do I see at the top of the page? "WHALENARD"

Great handle! Gave me chuckle, thanks!

Carry on...


----------



## swerverider (Nov 2, 2012)

<-- Anti social


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

sumer said:


> Learned this thing the hard way.
> I was all set and was on my way to the airport to go to India and 2 of my friends ditched me.
> That was the day I decided I will never ever plan anything in a way that someone else's decision would bother me.
> Now I say, "If you want, you are most welcome but your decision will not affect mine".
> ...


Tell me about the fish.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah sounds interesting, I have a 500g aquarium with South American fish, mainly Loricariids and Geophagus. Going fish-hunting in Peru would be a dream trip!


----------

